# Upgrading from 8.0-RELEASE-p4 to 8.0-RELEASE-p5



## rbelk (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anyone installed the updates from 8-p4 to 8-p5 today? I did and 'uname -a' doesn't show the correct patch level. I have rebooted the server.


```
[rbelk@rbserver: /home/rbelk] 07:49:28 AM <1014> $ sudo freebsd-update fetch install
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 8.0-RELEASE-p5.
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
zsh: exit 1     sudo freebsd-update fetch install
```



```
[rbelk@rbserver: /home/rbelk] 07:49:28 AM <1013> $ uname -a
FreeBSD rbserver.umsmed.edu 8.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Mon Jul 12 20:22:27 UTC 2010     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## moosejaw (Sep 21, 2010)

Same thing with 8.1-RELEASE, which doesn't show "-p1" in the [CMD=""]uname -a[/cmd] output after updating.  Apparently this is because [cmd=]uname[/cmd] only shows the patch level of the kernel, and the kernel was not altered by yesterday's update (which was confined to bzip2/bunzip2 libraries, binaries, and other associated files, if I understand correctly).  If you have the source installed and updated it, you can always find the current patch level in the file /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2010)

You will only see a higher patch-level when the kernel _itself_ was patched. If only _userland_ was patched but not the kernel, the patch-level in uname will not show changes.


----------



## moosejaw (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, DutchDaemon, for the formatting help above. I used the 'quick reply' box, didn't have the option to preview, and so didn't realize I had screwed up the `tag until after I posted. And then couldn't edit it, since I'm still new here. Anyway, thanks.`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

You can always 'Go Advanced' with the button under the QR box (without losing already typed text).


----------



## bsd10 (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that might only apply to binary updates. After a source update,


```
uname -a
```

shows


```
8.1-RELEASE-p1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2010)

That's quite likely, since a source upgrade _does_ touch the kernel, so the new information is updated on that occasion.


----------



## rbelk (Sep 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You will only see a higher patch-level when the kernel _itself_ was patched. If only _userland_ was patched but not the kernel, the patch-level in uname will not show changes.



Thanks DutchDaemon, I remembered that after you reminded me. I guess I'm getting old and forgetful.


----------

